# R34 with Volk GT7's



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This my friend's car, Ken.
He has 19 X 9.5 Volk GT7's.
They are like mine but mine
are 18 and mine are gun metal
with polished lip. It looks real 
class on his car. Sorry for the crappy
pics, but the foul weather did not
help any. We were on our way home
from Fuji Corp. Rim Shop.

The last 2 pics I was in my car, so pics are
not that decent, but what the hell, it is something
to look at.


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*wheels*

CLASS


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Lurvlyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

That car has an awesome stance, the wheels fill the wells very nicely. Personally I think the wheels are a little fancy...but hey, that's just me!

Gotta love that Japanese sunshine!!!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Stunning Skyline. 

I'm not too keen on the wheels tho - sorry


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

nice skyline! don't like the alloys


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

love car love the wheels


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Lovely car. Mingin' wheels


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i realy like the wheels whats wrong wid them?


----------



## ZedX (Sep 26, 2004)

Horrid rims


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

hyrev when people see like an r34 gtr going down the road do they react like 'wow look at that skyline' or are skylines just common in japan and people dont care that one is going past. just wondered lol

alex


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

love the wheels! awsome lookin' car!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks chris they are nice arent they mate lol


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, GTR's will turn heads here in Japan. It is all the other
Skylines that are more common (GTS, GTS-T, GT4, etc..)
that most people dont give a second glance at. I look at every
GTR that I pass to see what mods they have, for ideas of what
to do next to my car. But, the GTR's here do get mad respect.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I personally like the GT-7's and did consider them when choosing my wheels. 

Those pictures show a mad dish for 9.5J rims; i guess its due to the offset. 

I personally favour your gunmetal ones, as with the polished lip, they looks absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks nice thats for sure ,dont see many white 34's .I like the rims too


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I like the GT-7s - but why didn't he go for 20s 

As someone said - with that kind of rim depth I guess he doesn't have much room for a brake upgrade....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

he went with 19's cause he had a set of 19's his car came with. 
So he just got new rims and swapped the rubber from the other
wheels he had on. I really do not think he is gonna go for a bigger
brake upgrade on his car, not soon anyways.
I have the same depth on my rims, 18X10 with 88mm lip. I forgot
the offset but the face of the rims is convex, not concave, and I 
still have plenty of caliper clearance for bigger brakes (calipers).
I am unsure if he is going to put any more mad HP to his car to warrant
bigger brakes. But it never can hurt to have better stopping power.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hehe...only kidding.
Think 20's don't work to well on the current GTRs to be honest.

The calipers do look really tight though - big dish is


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice wheels and great sizing. Gotta luv the polished lip on the rear!

Cya O!


----------

